# How do you advertise your stuff?



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All,

We have recently acquired a heat press and silkscreen printing tools. We practiced and wasted a lot of shirts. I think we are ready to sell our shirts. We already have our logo and tagline. 

Now I want to know how you advertise your brand since I'm really new at this BUSINESS. And this is also my first time to do BUSINESS so I have no idea how to start advertising. Hope you could help.

THanks.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Quality, not quantity (at first) and word of mouth to start.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Impressions Magazine provides online access to the articles it has published over the years and has done a good job of indexing them. I suggest munching around in this resource for ideas that can help you on your way. Here's a link. Apparel Industry Production and Management for Small Business

Also, in 2011 Mark Venit published a book called The Business of T-Shirts - A Textbook for Success in Marketing and Selling Decorated Apparel. It has a lot of good ideas for promoting your business. If you're interested, you can get a copy from Stahls. Stahls' Search Results: book tee shirts


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

If you are starting with a limited marketing budget (doesn't everyone?) there are several low and no cost ways to get your name out in front of prospects.
A friend of mine started advertising his screen printing services by posting a nicely designed full color 5" X 8.5" card on supermarket, library and any other bulletin board he could find...even a few family restaurants. Granted his first orders were rather small to start but several of his satisfied customers provided leads and recommended him to their friends.
In about a year he is making enough to do a little more advertising...in a couple of shopper papers and word of mouth advertising has continued to grow.
He is also now printing jobs for a corporate meeting planner firm. That has been t shirts for national sales meetings, company picnics and promotional events.
Let your imagination loose and take notes. You will be amazed at the opportunities you will think of.


----------



## trendzmania (Mar 31, 2015)

you can create a online store and promote them through facebook, twitter and google business listing, and also u can list your business in other websites


----------



## GreenBuck50 (Feb 9, 2009)

word of mouth


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

Facebook ads. All day. Every day.

And it is very difficult to launch a tshirt business based on your logo. No one knows who you are. No one gives a crap. Sure, there are stories here and there.

You have to actively advertise and make a name for yourself. Then you can start selling shirts with your logo.

And "word of mouth" isn't advertising. And if you aren't tracking your marketing you might as well just throw the money down the toilet. Or give it to the homeless.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

custeez said:


> And "word of mouth" isn't advertising.


but Facebook is??? LoL I have to laugh......I beg to differ, "word of mouth" is ALL I use and I have more work than I can handle and sometimes....like yesterday, have to turn some away....
But I guess it goes back to what I asked at first....

"Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market. "


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

lmcawards said:


> Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market.


 
We would like to start with schools, companies, organizations. Logo designs etc. Since we are doing it part time for now. We will also be making our own designs of different themes, more of a hobby. 


I was thinking of also attending graphics events to know more of the business. Would also be grateful if I meet potential suppliers.


----------



## vertexprints (Feb 10, 2015)

Waw. Thank you for the replies. It will really help. 

Post more tips here.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

custeez said:


> Facebook ads. All day. Every day.
> 
> And it is very difficult to launch a tshirt business based on your logo. No one knows who you are. No one gives a crap. Sure, there are stories here and there.
> 
> ...


But your product is..


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

vertexprints said:


> We would like to start with schools, companies, organizations. Logo designs etc. Since we are doing it part time for now. We will also be making our own designs of different themes, more of a hobby.


Vertex, if your plan is to start off as a hobby, nothing wrong with that, but schools, companies and some organizations (not all) may have too much or more bureaucracy than you want to deal with or are ready for if your new to this profession. If your good talking to people and selling your product you could go "door to door" and let local businesses know your there. Local gyms, bars, churches maybe even your HOA needs some shirts done for the community watch or an event going on. I'm sure other will chime in with some good advice...here's one I call a reverse marketing scheme...every few month the city will do a large brush pickup in the neighborhoods...all the fly by night tree trimmers come out of the woodwork like a swarm of termites going door to door trying to get business trimming trees back. Most of them don't have shirts (and some probably shouldn't )) but when they hand me their card I hand them mine and have a couple one color tree trimming designs I can put their name and number on and have ready the next day with a minimum 10 shirt order....I explain how they might have more luck if the men looked professional with their logo on the shirts and might even get more business. I get takers on about 60% nothing spectacular...just an opportunity.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

lmcawards said:


> but Facebook is??? LoL I have to laugh......I beg to differ, "word of mouth" is ALL I use and I have more work than I can handle and sometimes....like yesterday, have to turn some away....
> But I guess it goes back to what I asked at first....
> 
> "Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market. "


That's not advertising. It's not even marketing. It is referrals. Big difference.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

custeez said:


> That's not advertising. It's not even marketing. It is referrals. Big difference.


I'm not going to split hairs on this, you have your opinion, I have mine, but when people wear your shirt and others ask them where did you get it ....that's advertising.... seeing your shirt was just as much advertising as you putting it on a billboard or website....it drew them in to ask where can I get one......this is mobile advertising. A referral is when somebody asks...know anyone who prints shirts? Either way, this is the only way I ever needed to get business.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

That's not advertising. That's not marketing. If a guy kills 10 people and in the footage on the news he is wearing your shirt...is that advertising? Marketing?

Well. There's only so many people you can help...


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Call it what you want but it's obviously working for me.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

custeez said:


> That's not advertising. That's not marketing. If a guy kills 10 people and in the footage on the news he is wearing your shirt...is that advertising? Marketing?
> 
> Well. There's only so many people you can help...


Tell that to Bushmaster.....


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha, God I love this forum, so many passionate people on here.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

lmcawards said:


> but Facebook is??? LoL I have to laugh......I beg to differ, "word of mouth" is ALL I use and I have more work than I can handle and sometimes....like yesterday, have to turn some away....
> But I guess it goes back to what I asked at first....
> 
> "Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market. "


You are selling printing services, the TS is selling his own imprinted designs. Two very different businesses with very different advertising needs. Word of mouth is king in your end of the business, but not so much in his.

The TS needs real advertising to get any shirts on the backs of anyone in the first place. To do that, he needs to identify target/niche markets and tightly target them with FB ads, or the like. Better yet if there are specialized publications or events that involve the target audience.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

NoXid said:


> You are selling printing services, the TS is selling his own imprinted designs. Two very different businesses with very different advertising needs. Word of mouth is king in your end of the business, but not so much in his.
> 
> The TS needs real advertising to get any shirts on the backs of anyone in the first place. To do that, he needs to identify target/niche markets and tightly target them with FB ads, or the like. Better yet if there are specialized publications or events that involve the target audience.


I also sell my custom designs (80%) and I do identify my target base and it's niche market. Once you know that it's easy to determine your "marketing plan". My plan happens to work without traditional social media and other print or electronic advertising I just misread the OP but coming from old school when someone tells me they need "real advertising" compared to word of mouth that's insinuating that my method is sub-par, not real, ineffective at best. Totally untrue by the way. It's all advertising, there are many forms and different ways to get the message out. They all have their place and like I said from the beginning,
_"Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market"._


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

lmcawards said:


> I also sell my custom designs (80%) and I do identify my target base and it's niche market. Once you know that it's easy to determine your "marketing plan". My plan happens to work without traditional social media and other print or electronic advertising I just misread the OP but coming from old school when someone tells me they need "real advertising" compared to word of mouth that's insinuating that my method is sub-par, not real, ineffective at best. Totally untrue by the way. It's all advertising, there are many forms and different ways to get the message out. They all have their place and like I said from the beginning,
> _"Who is your customer base? That will help determine the avenue you should take to market"._


Cool. Thought we were getting the wires crossed as to what business type TS had.


----------



## JNSP79 (Jul 30, 2015)

Social media is a huge key to success in today's world. Use a website as your home base to where you ulitmately want to drive your customers to and use social media to take them there. The more you are out there on the internet, the more chances you have to be seen. From there go to other advertising, donating locally, contests, and word of mouth.


----------



## derakg (Nov 9, 2012)

I just started, but began with a Facebook fanpage to introduce the brand and drop some concepts. Once I launched the site about a month ago, I attempt to drive folks to the website. Still pretty new, but will be just sticking to a minute amount of designs with mostly logo placement to familiarize the customer with the name.
Facebook ads are ok if you are not getting word of mouth traffic, or do not have capital for more conventional avenues of advertising. I am currently attempting to contact handlers and stylist of celebs and semi-celebs to send them some tees to wear. There's no advertisement like having someone of celebrity photographed in one of your designs. but even that is no guarantee. they have to actually WEAR the piece, be SEEN and PHOTOGRAPHED in it, and the pic be PUBLISHED....but it is possible. Good luck with your business, and if I can be of any help, reach out!


----------



## dtek (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,
Cold call some painting contractors from the phonebook, they go through tons of custom printed white painter's shirts!
peace!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that is a good idea.



dtek said:


> Hi,
> Cold call some painting contractors from the phonebook, they go through tons of custom printed white painter's shirts!
> peace!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

He is selling his own brand/designs, not printing services.

... sometimes I think we need to organize the forum around those two very different business models.


----------



## dtek (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry guys about leaning to printing contracting marketing.
As far as your our brand of t-shirts, not much advice here other than starting out advertising to independent retailers.


----------

